# Need Layout Idea for small indoor LGB layout



## dwolson (Oct 17, 2008)

Good evening...I would like to build a small indoor layout with LGB track. My table can be 5.5' X 9' at the most. I have a good assortment of track and turnouts and would like to see some ideas. I also have a 600mm LGB, an LGB grade crossing with arms and an LGB activation track with unloading bin that I can incorporate into the layout. Are there any websites out there with small track plans? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a Kalmbach book for track planning with sectional track. It's geared toward HO, but the plans can be adapted. 

Try this one. My son and I did it in HO and many moons ago and I just resurrected it. The plan seems to be fine. It's basically a twice around with two passing sidings, a yard and a reverse cutoff. It is sized for a 4x8 table, but would need a slightly larger table for LGB R1 track. Your 5.5x9 would be about right. The grades would be steeper because of the need to go over/under but it could work. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/girr_ho/girr_ho.html


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do I start????


6'x 7'4" layout for a small room










8' x 10' layout idea











2' x 6' switching plan











My 3' square portable, now sporting a second level



 
4'6" x 6'6" portable that was my first layout











8' square layout idea

All layouts above are R1 sectional track

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/Portable overall 1.JPG


----------

